# Replacement Motorhome mats.



## florenceoccupation (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi, just picked up our brand new Motorhome. Am very excited. Has anyone got any recommendations for companies that can make a second set of mats please? The vans' are so light, they'll not last five minutes with the husband and the dog! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

yes if you are able to access Rochdale easily

Aldra


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

florenceoccupation said:


> Hi, just picked up our brand new Motorhome. Am very excited. Has anyone got any recommendations for companies that can make a second set of mats please? The vans' are so light, they'll not last five minutes with the husband and the dog!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I used this company and they did an excellent job. They have templates but we wanted some bespoke extras
CarMats2U

Although the name implies car mats they do all kinds. We chose the premier grade with leather edges and they seem so far to be very good. We had a runner made up for the length of the habitation area too.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

There's a firm at Hunmanby (south of scarborough) called Country Carpets which sells carpets and has an edge binding machine. You choose your carpet, they use your existing mats as templates and then they sew on the bindings. As we live locally I took our mats and left then for a couple of days, but they will do it same day if you ask them.
MrsBob.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

We bought a runner from IKEA with a matching door mat - lasted three years so far, but we were lucky with the size


----------

